# I don't want to be cheeky...........please could I ask a favour?



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I'm on my last cycle of clomid and am finding it really, really hard to be positive about it. I know this negative attitude is really doing me no good, but I'm finding it so hard to try and snap out of it and have any hope. 

I've seen a couple of posts over the last few months where girls have asked for some positive vibes to be sent their way, and I think one girl even got a BFP. I'm not expecting that, but I just wondered if you girls would mind sending sending some vibes my way in the hope that your positive vibes might rub off on me and make me a bit more positive? I think I'm also getting really nervous about my consultant's appointment on 29th, as he wanted me to loose weight and I've been finding it really hard and I think he'll tell me off and maybe suspend any treatment.

Thank you girls. I know I'd find things 10,000 times harder if it weren't for you girls.

(So sorry this is such a negative me post!)

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Think positive Rosie - the mind is a powerful thing!!   I also did a few hypnotherapy sessions and this was also on focuisng on staying positive in the tough times.

Best of Luck with the appt and weight loss.
L xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi RosieP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sometimes we just need a little TLC so I'm sending you lots of  your way! (and some bubbles too  )

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hope this helps hun 

Axxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Rosie

Keep your chin up, lots of      
and lots of      

Love Olive 22 xxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Rosie, hope this helps you hun

[fly][size=25pt]                  [/fly]

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Rosie

Lots of                          

Good luck with cons apt.  Love the new picture  

Lots of luck

Jane xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Rosie

lots of       and good luck
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Rosie.

Just For you

                                       

Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Positive vibes coming your way 

                                                                                                                 

Hope this helps
strawbs xxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Certainly happy to oblige!  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  Its hard I know but we will survive and our dreams will come true!  xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Rosie,  

I'm sending you lots of                                                                and lots of                                          Hope the bubbles I'm sending helps to. Enjoy the positive dance  

               ^jumping^                      

Hope it helps, Tina xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

*Rosie

Sending you loads of  energy and love.


  
  
     
 

Love Tashja xx​*


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Rosie - good luck - I made it on my 6th go - hang on in there


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Rosie

Hope this helps             

and finally


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Rosie -   and   and some bubbles coming your way!

Tilda xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie, I know just how you feel - I'm on my second Clomid and sometimes finding it really hard to be positive, but deep down I'm sure there are babies up there just waiting for us... I'm sending lots of positive vibes to you darlin        and good luck with the consultant AND the weight loss, I'm in the same boat there too!  

Love and lots and lots of positive vibes,

SarahPooh xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Rosie

I'm sending a lorry load of     and    

up the M6 to you right now....it might take a while though - all those roadworks on the way!!  


good luck for this month chick!! Hang in there and stay   

S
xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Come on Honey you can do it 

                                                                                               

Sam xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Rosie!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun....

 

K
xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Well girls, thank you so much! I've been away for a couple of days and am absolutely overwhelmed by the amount of responses to my post and by all the lovely  vibes and   dances, bubbles and wishes of good luck.

I'm feeling much better because of all that, and also AF is over, which is always a good thing. Yesterday I had my last Clomid pills, and have been having quite bad moodiness and terrible snappiness - something I won't miss about Clomid, and I'm sure my nearest and dearest feel the same. I'm going to try and relax this last cycle and just focus on Christmas and Christmas shopping. I'm sure if/ when it's meant to happen it will happen and putting added pressure on yourself really doesn't help with anything does it?

Anyway, thanks so much again girls. You really are the greatest and your positivity has definitely reached me.

Sending out lots of       to you all.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosie -                    

Good Luck this month!!!!  Jo xx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

sending you lots and lots of                                    

I really hope this is your month. Good luck


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

GOOD LUCK - I AM SURE IT WILL HAPPEN SOON

NEAVE

XXXX


----------

